# Cube Reaction GTC Race 2010 Rahmen gerissen?



## Maxsch (25. April 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe seit dem 20.Januar 2011 ein Cube Reaction GTC Race 2010 und bin bis jetzt etwa 2800 Km damit gefahren.
Vor ein paar Tagen ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich oben beim Sattelrohr 2 kleine Risse??? habe.
Ich wiege knapp 80Kg und habe das Fahrrad zum großen Teil auf Waldwegen eingesetzt, nie hartes Gelände oder so.
Was meint ihr, verlässt mich so langsam mein Carbonrahmen oder sind das nur Risse im Lack?
Ich bin in den letzten 2 Tagen mehrmals recht flott auf Waldwegen unterwegs gewesen und die "Risse" haben sich nicht vergrößert. (Härtere Sachen habe ich mit dem Rahmen ja auch sonst nicht gemacht)
Aber natürlich mache ich mir da Sorgen... Was meint ihr?
Freundliche Grüße
Max


----------



## Themeankitty (25. April 2011)

Geh mal zu deinem Händler und zeig diesem die Risse.
Schwer zu sagen ob das nur der Lack ist oder die Carbonfasern.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxsch (25. April 2011)

Ich kann mal bei dem Radladen hier in der Gegend fragen, bestellt habe ich es aber online, also zu dem Händler bei dem ich es gekauft habe kann ich es schlecht bringen.


----------



## hasp (25. April 2011)

Ziemlich bekanntes Problem ... 
habe meinen Rahmen vor ca. 1 Monat getauscht ... (Garantie) 

Am Sattel reist der Carbon Rahmen gerne ... hier im Forum gabs schon welche, die einen 2011 Rahmen bekommen haben - ich leider nicht (20er aus 2010 waren wohl noch verfügbar )

Die Vermutung ist, dass man die Sattelklemme nicht schließen darf, wenn KEINE Sattelstütze vorhanden ist ...

Austausch geht schnell und unkompliziert (über meinen Händler) hats keine 1 1/2 Wochen gedauert ....

Viel Glück
hasp


----------



## Maxsch (25. April 2011)

Ohje das klingt ja nicht so schön... Ich möchte gern wieder den gleichen Rahmen (auch 20") weil ich mir für viel Geld alle Teile passend zu diesem Rahmen gekauft habe.
Andere Sache, wenn der Rahmen getauscht wird müssen ja die ganzen Teile auch umgebaut werden, manches kann ich selbst aber was ist mit dem Rest?
Übernimmt Cube dafür auch die Kosten?
Hängt ja schließlich mit der Garantie zusammen.
Freundliche Grüße
Maxsch


----------



## hasp (25. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob Cube da was übernimmt ... 
bei mir war es halt mein Händler der Reklamation und Umbau vorgenommen hat ...

Lies mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7589882&highlight=Riss#post7589882 und ein paar Seiten vor und zurück ...

hasp


----------



## S.D. (26. April 2011)

Soweit ich weiß übernimmt Cube die Kosten oder den führt den Umbau selber durch, wenn der Rahmen nicht älter als 2 Jahre ist (ab Kaufdatum). Danach wird nur noch das Material getauscht. Die Kosten für den Umbau trägt dann der Kunde.
Mein damaliger Reaction-Rahmen war älter als 2 Jahre. Das komplette Bike ging zu Cube und dort wurde auch der Umbau vorgenommen. Gekostet hatte mich das ganze damals nichts.
Die Garantieabwicklung wurde übrigens nicht von dem Händler vorgenommen, der mir das Bike verkauft hatte, weil dieser mittlerweile Pleite war.

Gruß


----------



## Maxsch (26. April 2011)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!
Ich war eben beim Radhändler und der meinte ich soll es mal 2 Wochen beobachten und könnte Cube mal eine Mail schreiben wenn ich mag.
Ich habe aber schon mehrmals gehört dass Carbon auch reißen kann ohne dass man es von außen sieht, dann muss ich wohl hoffen dass sich da kein Riss ausbreitet und sich der Rahmen plötzlich verabschiedet.
Wie man bei "hasp" seinem geposteten Link lesen kann scheint es nicht das erste Reaction GTC zu sein dass dort Risse bekommt. 
Freundliche Grüße
Maxsch


----------



## Maxsch (29. April 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange es dauert bis man eine Antwort von Cube bekommt?
Ich warte jetzt schon ein paar Tage.


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. April 2011)

Hat sich beim Rahmen etwas getan ? Ist mehr zu sehen ?

Meiner ist ok- nix zu sehen. Laut Cube sollte man penibelst die Anzugmomente der Sattelklemme einhalten, und nicht ohne Stütze spannen.

Laut Cortina müssen ja fast alle Cubler in Riva auf der Messe sein. Vielleicht dauerts da ein wenig länger....


----------



## Maxsch (30. April 2011)

Ah ok danke für die Info.
Bin in den letzten paar Tagen über 200Km gefahren und an den möglichen Rissen hat sich, soweit ichs beurteilen, kann nichts verändert. Der längere ist etwa 5,5mm und der kürzere etwa 2,2mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svegee (3. Mai 2011)

Hab mit Carbonrahmen zwar noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht, aber lange prüftechnisch mit Carbonteilen bzw. Faserverbundwerkstoffen zu tun gehabt. 

Nimm eine 2 Münze und klopfe den Rahmen rund um den Riss ab. Es geht darum eine Stelle ohne offensichtliche Beschädigung mit den von dir geposteten Stellen anhand des Schalls zu vergleichen. Hörst du eine signifikante Veränderung, kannst du von einem Riss ausgehen. 

Auf deinen Bildern sieht es auf jden Fall nach einem Riss aus. Die Farbe sollte elastisch genug sein um den Belastungen ohen Rissbildung stand zu halten. Wenn es ein Riss ist, dann gehts eventuell ganz schnell und du hast während einer Tour ein dickes Problem!


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Mai 2011)

Die Richtung der beiden Risse sind gleich. Hat das mit der Faserrichtung zu tun ?
Gibt es ein technisches Gerät zur überprüfung von Rissen ? So ne art Ultraschallgerät .....


----------



## Maxsch (3. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe das mit dem 2 Euro Stück mal gemacht, ich erkenne da keinen Unterschied, vielleicht fehlt mir dazu aber auch das richtige Gespür^^
Von Cube noch immer keine Antwort...


----------



## Svegee (3. Mai 2011)

Wahrscheinlich laufen die Fasern hauptsächlich in Längsrichtung entlang der hinteren Streben. Die Belastung am Sitzrohr ist sehr groß. Carbon ist ein toller Werkstoff, muß aber auch perfekt verarbeitet werden! Das mit dem Klopfen braucht Erfahrung. Das Geräusch eines Risses ist dumpfer, der Riss behindert die Ausbreitung des Schalls.

Man kann das Material per Ultraschall untersuchen bzw. prüfen.

Gibt es keine Telefonnummer der Cube Deutschland Vertretung?


----------



## Svegee (3. Mai 2011)

Die Stelle direkt an der Aussparung ist außerdem eine Schwachstelle bei jedem Rahmen. Hatte mal nen Scott Alu Rahmen, dwer hat an der gleiche Stelle aufgegeben. Hattest du Dreck im Sattelrohr?


----------



## Maxsch (3. Mai 2011)

Es gibt bestimmt auch eine Telefonnummer, ich hatte aber nur die Mailadresse gefunden und fand das ganz praktisch weil ich so auch gleich die Bilder zeigen konnte.
Ich habe das Sattelrohr sehr sauber gehalten, nur die Montagepaste sah nach ein paar Tagen etwas verdreckt aus.

Ach ja, eine Sache wäre da vielleicht noch zu erwähnen, seit ein paar Wochen hatte ich ein Knacken aus der Region des Sattelrohrs, hatte erst den Sattel in Verdacht, aber wenn man den Schnellspanner mal geöffnet, die Sattelstütze etwas bewegt und den Schnellspanner wieder geschlossen hat war das Knacken erstmal weg.
Auch wenn ich mal etwas mehr Druck auf den Sattel und somit auf den gesamten Sattelstützen-Sitzrohtbereich gegeben hat hatte ich manchmal eine Weile Ruhe.
Das Knacken ist immer aufgetreten wenn man das Gewicht auf dem Sattel verlagert hat, kurz bevor ich die "Risse" bemerkt habe hat das Knacken aufgehört und ist seitdem (gut 300Km) war nichts mehr zu hören.


Und hier mal ein Bild vom gesamten Fahrrad, ihr könnt sicherlich verstehen dass ich auf keinen Fall einen Rahmen in anderen Farben möchte, ich habe mir für einen Haufen Geld die ganzen Teile aus Carbon in passenden Farben gekauft.

http://bilderhost.com/ImageHosting/7476_DSCN4250.jpg.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Mai 2011)

Ich würde da echt auf Nr. Vorsicht gehen ,und erst mal nicht fahren. Denn den sorfortigen verlust des Sattels mit Stange , würde ich nicht mit erleben wollen.


----------



## fatz (4. Mai 2011)

aehnliches wollte ich auch gerade bemerken. so carbonspreizel tun an der stelle sicher richtig gut.


----------



## Obsession (4. Mai 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> ....dass ich auf keinen Fall einen Rahmen in anderen Farben möchte, ich habe mir für einen Haufen Geld die ganzen Teile aus Carbon in passenden Farben gekauft......


 
Da wirst Pech haben. Sollte ein Tausch anstehen, wirst voraussichtlich diesen Rahmen nicht mehr bekommen. Ich hatte den gleichen Rahmen und bekam als Tausch den SL Rahmen (der Matt-Graue mit roten Details). Farblich passen da manche Teile einfach nicht mehr - die weißen Hörnchen kannst gleich knicken, die passen z.B. wie die Faust aufs Aug. Ich hatte weiße Flaschenhalter dran, die haben super gepasst....beim neuen Rahmen hab ich die gleich mal entsorgt....

Wenn du Glück hast bekommst ja den (ich glaube) Pro - Rahmen von 2011 und da könnte es wieder passen mit deinen Teilen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Hab die bei Cube nicht mal nen Raum wo die ein paar Rahmen für Garantiefälle hinhängen, oder sind das zu viele Garantie Geschichten das der Raum ruck zuck leer ist?
Cube würde von mir da gleich ne Ansage bekommen, mit einem dezenten Hinweis das der Anwalt mit den Hufen scharrt.......


----------



## Obsession (4. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hab die bei Cube nicht mal nen Raum wo die ein paar Rahmen für Garantiefälle hinhängen......das der Anwalt mit den Hufen scharrt.......


 
Sorry?

Wie meinst du das? Bekommst ja Ersatz. Schau mal in den Bedingungen nach! Und da kannst ruhig auch bei anderen Herstellern nachsehen. Du hast das Anrecht auf einen gleich- bzw. höherwertigen Rahmen. Über eine Lackierung wirst du nichts in den Garantiebestimmungen finden.

Da kann der Anwalt lange mit den Hufen scharren....du wirst auch keinen finden, der solch einen Fall mit unterschiedlicher Lackierung übernehmen würde - die Anwälte wissen sehr genau, wann sie verlieren würden.


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich meine Mopete zum Händler schicke, und der mir anstatt des roten Gitterrohr Rahmens einen goldenen einbauen würde, ich glaube das würde er nur einmal machen.
Oder kaufst du dir ein schwarzes Auto - musst es tauschen/ wandeln, und der Hersteller/ Händler stellt dir ein gelbes hin. Auch wenn es neuer ist - das läuft nicht.
Ausserdem ist das nicht Problem des Kunden, sondern aufgabe des Herstellers.


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Bekommst ja auch nicht ne rote Uhr anstatt der schwarzen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich die Rahmen nat. in der "Mongolei" produziere und das Schiff 3 Monate auf hoher See ist, hab ich als Hersteller ein Problem.


----------



## Maxsch (4. Mai 2011)

@Friendsofmine
Das mit deinem Vergleich von schwarzes Auto gegen rotes tauschen usw. sehe ich genauso.
Wenn der Rahmen getauscht werden muss (nach den Beiträgen hier scheint das ja recht wahrscheinlich) dann werde ich denen von Cube meine Situation darlegen und auf einen entsprechenden Ersatz bestehen.
Denn ich sehe schließlich nicht ein einen Haufen Geld nutzlos in passende Teile zu stecken weil das Produkt von Cube Mängel aufweist.
Ich fahre seit Jahren Cube Fahrräder und bin mit Cube ziemlich zufrieden, ich hoffe auch dass das so bleibt und sich kooperativ zeigt.


----------



## S.D. (4. Mai 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> @Friendsofmine
> Das mit deinem Vergleich von schwarzes Auto gegen rotes tauschen usw. sehe ich genauso.
> Wenn der Rahmen getauscht werden muss (nach den Beiträgen hier scheint das ja recht wahrscheinlich) dann werde ich denen von Cube meine Situation darlegen und auf einen entsprechenden Ersatz bestehen.
> Denn ich sehe schließlich nicht ein einen Haufen Geld nutzlos in passende Teile zu stecken weil das Produkt von Cube Mängel aufweist.
> Ich fahre seit Jahren Cube Fahrräder und bin mit Cube ziemlich zufrieden, ich hoffe auch dass das so bleibt und sich kooperativ zeigt.




Wenn Cube keine 2010´er Rahmen in dieser Lackierung mehr auf Lager hat, dann gibt es halt einen anderen. Das sind die Garantiebedingungen. Cube muß Dir noch nicht einmal einen neuen Rahmen schicken, es reicht theoretisch ein gleichwertiger gebrauchter.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxsch (4. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht kann man sich den auch entsprechend lackieren lassen?
Also die Muster von 2011 sind genau die gleichen, nur die Farben wurden ausgetauscht.
Selbst wenn ich da ein klein wenig draufzahlen müsste wäre mir das noch lieber als einen Rahmen in anderen Farben...


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. Mai 2011)

Das Lacken ginge schon. Aber der Aufwand und die Kosten stehen meiner Meinung in keinem Verhältniss.
Da wir hier von einem Carbon Rahmen sprechen- entfallen auch mal die ganzen Sandstrahl oder Strahlen mit Glasperlen.
Weil das könnte ich schnell für dich machen. Haben so eine Kabine hinten in unserem Prototypenbau zu stehen.


----------



## S.D. (5. Mai 2011)

Maxsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man sich den auch entsprechend lackieren lassen?
> Also die Muster von 2011 sind genau die gleichen, nur die Farben wurden ausgetauscht.
> Selbst wenn ich da ein klein wenig draufzahlen müsste wäre mir das noch lieber als einen Rahmen in anderen Farben...



Jetzt bleib mal bitte auf dem Boden.
Das extra Lackieren des Rahmens würde viel mehr Kosten verursachen, als der ganze Rahmen wert ist.
Im Notfall würde ich mir den Kaufpreis zurückerstatten lassen und einen Carbon-Rahmen eines Herstellers holen, der mit dem Material auch umgehen kann.
Cube hat schon von Anfang an Probleme mit dem Rahmen und hält es trotzdem nicht für notwendig, die Auslieferung zu stoppen oder den Rahmen entsprechend zu verbessern.
Beim HPC ähnlich.

Gruß


----------



## Maxsch (5. Mai 2011)

Danke übrigens nochmal an alle die sich hier beteiligen, mir macht Rad fahren nunmal viel Spaß, wie es wohl bei den meisten hier sein wird, und mit dem kauf von diesem Fahrrad Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir vorgenommen dieses genau nach meinen Wünschen zu gestalten, auch wenns teuer wird.
Ich habe mir gedacht dann zahle ich jetzt halt einen Haufen Geld für die ganzen Teile die mir am besten gefalle und werde es dann auch viele Jahre fahren.
Wenn da nun ein anderer Rahmen dazwischen kommt... mag für andere vielleicht dämlich klingen, aber ich fände das einfach besch.....
Meine Klamotten, Helm usw. passt alles zusammen.
Wenn ich also (falls der Rahmen getauscht werden muss) irgendwie wieder einen solchen Rahmen bekommen kann würde ich mir das eben auch nochmal etwas kosten lassen.


Ach ja, habe nach meinen heutigen 30Km nachgemessen und die Größe der "Risse" hat sich noch nicht verändert.
Gruß
Max


----------



## Obsession (6. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Bekommst ja auch nicht ne rote Uhr anstatt der schwarzen.


 
Also sorry, deine Vergleiche hinken ja so, das ist ja unaussprechlich.... 

Zeig mir mal Autoteile, die - wenn sie ersetzt werden müssen - schon lackiert sind, die werden erst dann lackiert, wenn man sie braucht. Bikerahmen leider nicht.

Außerdem kauf dir mal ne Swatch - sind doch meistens die bunten (roten) Uhren - wenn du da innerhalb der 2 Jahre eine kaputte Uhr hast und es gibt dein Saisonmodell nicht mehr, dann bekommst auch eine "gleichwertige" Uhr zurück.

Und du kannst dich noch 5 Mal auf den Kopf stellen, lies in den Garantiebedingungen nach, dann weißt du Bescheid. Und mit dem Kauf akzeptierst du diese Bedingungen. Bei Autos oder Mopeds gibts andere Bedingungen, da würde sowas nicht durch gehen, so ist es nunmal.

Musst halt eine andere Marke kaufen, nämlich jene, die genau den gleichen Rahmen und gleiche Lackierung garantiert - nur wirst IMHO keine finden - ich hab sowas zumindest noch nie gesehen (am Bikemarkt)...


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Mai 2011)

Wer spricht hier von Autoteilen wie Kotflügeln etc. die noch lackiert werden müssen ??
Wer hat was von Swatch Uhren geschrieben ??

Ich glaub du solltest nochmal richtig lesen, und erst dann etwas schreiben.

Und zu deinem letzten Punkt: ......das richtige Bike hat er sich schon geholt.


----------



## Obsession (7. Mai 2011)

Ach komm, willst also nur stänkern? Oder wie?

Du hast es nicht näher spezifiziert, somit habe ich es für dich getan (Beispiel mit Swatch). Und ich hatte noch nie ein Auto mit Rahmenbruch.

Wenn du kein Cube hast, warum verbreitest du hier Stunk mit unhaltbaren "Argumenten", die keine sind?


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. Mai 2011)

Obsession schrieb:


> Ach komm, willst also nur stänkern? Oder wie?
> 
> Du hast es nicht näher spezifiziert, somit habe ich es für dich getan (Beispiel mit Swatch). Und ich hatte noch nie ein Auto mit Rahmenbruch.
> 
> Wenn du kein Cube hast, warum verbreitest du hier Stunk mit unhaltbaren "Argumenten", die keine sind?



Moin Obsession. Wer schreibt denn gerade? Claudi oder Andreas ?

Ich möchte echt nicht als Schlaumeier rüberkommen, aber wenn du die Posts richtig lesen würdest- würde dir auffallen das was du schreibst hinten und vorne nicht stimmt.

Mal zu 1
- warum ist eine andere Meinung als die deine stänkern ?
  event. wäre dann eine beteiligung bei einer grossen Partei besser für dich, die suchen immer Leute die auf "Linie" sind und das nachplappern was der Chef vorgibt. Nur mal so als Vorschlag

zu 2 .
-warum "spezifizierst" du für andere Menschen?
Auch die Firma Swatch ,G-Shock, Breitling,Seiko etc. schraubt dir nicht einfach ein anders farbiges Armband an die Uhr

zu 3. hat hier irgendjemand etwas von "Autos mit Rahmenbruch" geschrieben ??
Wenn ja bitte zeigen.Es ging um das Produkt als solches wenn es gewandelt werden muss, das es nicht nach der Wandlung nicht auf einmal in einer anderen Farbe vor der Tür steht. Soweit verstanden...?

und zu aller letzt........ deine Aussage das ich kein Bike besitze, zeigt deine ganze hilflosigkeit und armseligkeit deiner Posts, getrieben von Neid (?) .
Auf dieses Niveau möchte ich mich echt nicht begeben. In diesem Sinne..... werd ich jetzt eine Runde mit meinem nicht vorhandenen- Cube Reaction GTC drehen.


----------



## Obsession (7. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ich möchte echt nicht als Schlaumeier rüberkommen, aber wenn du die Posts richtig lesen würdest- würde dir auffallen das was du schreibst hinten und vorne nicht stimmt.


 
Stimmen schon, nur deine Vergleiche hinken, hab ich aber schon beschrieben.



Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Mal zu 1
> - warum ist eine andere Meinung als die deine stänkern ?
> event. wäre dann eine beteiligung bei einer grossen Partei besser für dich, die suchen immer Leute die auf "Linie" sind und das nachplappern was der Chef vorgibt. Nur mal so als Vorschlag


 
Ähm? Was haben jetzt polititsche Aussagen hier verloren? Ich verstehe den Content nicht.



Friendsofmine schrieb:


> zu 2 .
> -warum "spezifizierst" du für andere Menschen?
> Auch die Firma Swatch ,G-Shock, Breitling,Seiko etc. schraubt dir nicht einfach ein anders farbiges Armband an die Uhr


 
Weil du es anscheinend nicht schaffst. Und wenn die Uhr nicht mehr produziert wird, so bekommst du ein vergleichbares Modell. Auch bei Breitling (eigene Erfahrung - nur soviel dazu). Erkundige dich mal, wirst Augen machen.



Friendsofmine schrieb:


> zu 3. hat hier irgendjemand etwas von "Autos mit Rahmenbruch" geschrieben ??
> Wenn ja bitte zeigen.Es ging um das Produkt als solches wenn es gewandelt werden muss, das es nicht nach der Wandlung nicht auf einmal in einer anderen Farbe vor der Tür steht. Soweit verstanden...?


 
DU wolltest doch den Autovergleich, somit lebe mit ihm. Und wenn ein bestimmtes Modell nicht mehr produziert wird, sei es jetzt auf die Ausstattung bezogen, so wirst du auch mit einem vergleichbaren Modell leben müssen. 



Friendsofmine schrieb:


> und zu aller letzt........ deine Aussage das ich kein Bike besitze, zeigt deine ganze hilflosigkeit und armseligkeit deiner Posts, getrieben von Neid (?) .
> Auf dieses Niveau möchte ich mich echt nicht begeben. In diesem Sinne..... werd ich jetzt eine Runde mit meinem nicht vorhandenen- Cube Reaction GTC drehen.


 
Wo habe ich geschrieben, dass du kein Bike besitzt? Du hast geschrieben, dass du etwas anderes gefunden hast, somit nahm ich an, dass es kein Cube ist, von Bike an sich schrieb ich nichts.

Vielleicht solltest DU dir die Beiträge nochmals durchlesen?

Und du brauchst nicht noch hundert Mal darauf herumreiten, es IST einfach so, dass dir von Cube nicht garantiert wird, dass du bei einem Tausch den gleichen Rahmen mit der gleichen Lackierung erhältst. Da braucht man nicht diskutieren, das IST einfach so. 

Für mich EOT. Hat keinen Zweck mit jemanden, der Tatsachen weg diskutieren möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (7. Mai 2011)

Schönes Wochenende , und vorsicht mit dem Blutdruck.

Im übrigen geht es hier um einen vermeintlich gerissenen Carbon Rahmen. Sollte man mal nicht aus den Augen verlieren.....

Im übrigen - du hast nat. in allen Dingen recht und bist ein ganz entspannter Zeitgenosse, den sich fast jeder als Freund auf Lebenszeit wünscht.
( vorsicht kann ironi enthalten )


----------



## S.D. (7. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende , und vorsicht mit dem Blutdruck.
> 
> Im übrigen geht es hier um einen vermeintlich gerissenen Carbon Rahmen. Sollte man mal nicht aus den Augen verlieren.....
> 
> ...




Also mal ganz ehrlich: Die Aussagen von Obsession kann ich voll und ganz unterstreichen.
Es gibt eben mal verschiedene Produkte und entsprechend dafür angepaßt sind halt nun mal auch die Garantiebedingungen.
Ein Bike ist ein Massenprodukt. Wenn der Hersteller 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen gibt, dann ist es eben im Normalfall nicht möglich, für jedes Modell, in jeder Farbvariante und dazu noch in jeder Größe Ersatzrahmen über Jahre zu lagern.
Im Normalfall gibt es halt dann einen Rahmen aus dem aktuellen Modelljahr.
Die meisten (wie z. B. auch ich) würden sich darüber freuen.
Warum es der TE wegen ein paar farblich zum Rahmen passenden Zubehörteilen und ein paar Kleidungsstücken bevorzugt, einen (vermutlich) gerissenen Carbon-Rahmen weiterzufahren, ist mir schleierhaft.
Ich freue mich auch, wenn mein Bike schön aussieht. Aber in erster Linie habe ich es mir zugelegt, um damit das Gelände unsicher zu machen, und nicht zum Schaufahren an die Eisdiele.

Gruß


----------



## Maxsch (7. Mai 2011)

Es braucht sich hier jetzt keiner deshalb streiten, mag ja sein dass es "normal" ist einen 2011er Rahmen zu erhalten wenn kein 2010er mehr da ist, logischerweise kann man dann ja auch keinen 2010er mehr rausgeben.
Aber deshalb darf ich doch trotzdem fragen ob es nicht möglich ist noch an einen entsprechenden Rahmen zu kommen.
Warum ich einen 2010er will habe ich ja ausführlich erklärt, ich fahre mit dem Rad am liebsten schön durch den Wald und nicht wie es mir hier schon unterstellt wird einfach durch die Gegend um zu prahlen.
Ja, es mag ja ums optische gehen, ich habe das Fahrrad nunmal so gestaltet wie es MIR am besten gefällt, und dafür habe ich viel bezahlt, die Farben der aktuellen Rahmen gefallen MIR einfach nicht und deshalb möchte ich zumindest versuchen (wenn der Rahmen getauscht werden muss, was mir bis jetzt noch keiner wirklich sagen konnte) wieder einen solchen Rahmen zu bekommen.
Wie wichtig es einem ist wie sein Fahrrad aussieht ist jedem selbst überlassen, aber ich fahre nunmal gern auf einem Fahrrad das mir auch einfach optisch gefällt... und dabei geht es nicht darum dass ich mir das Fahrrad an die Wand hänge um zu prahlen was ich ja für ein tolles Fahrrad habe, so wären wohl auch kaum "Risse" entstanden.
Gruß
Max


----------



## Obsession (7. Mai 2011)

Ob der Rahmen getauscht wird, kann dir IMHO nur der Händler sagen. Der Weg, dass du Cube direkt anrufst/anschreibst ist in meinen Augen falsch, das ist Aufgabe des Händlers, wenn der zu faul ist, mach ihm Feuer unter dem Hintern. Du hast ein Vertragsverhältnis mit dem Händler und jener eines mit Cube. Cube wird dir nur zur Antwort geben: Wenden sie sich an den Händler...


----------



## Obsession (7. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Im übrigen geht es hier um einen vermeintlich gerissenen Carbon Rahmen. Sollte man mal nicht aus den Augen verlieren.....


 
Nö, und um die Frage, ob der gleiche Rahmen mit gleicher Lackierung erhältlich wäre, oder hast du den Thread gar nicht mal gelesen?

Nun ist aber Schluß, du bekommst keine Aussage mehr von mir, du ziehst mich auf dein Niveau hinunter und dort kannst du mich zu leicht mit deinen Waffen schlagen.

PS: Ironie schreibt man mit "ie" und groß, wenn du schon Fremdwörter verwendest, solltest du das wissen...


----------



## Maxsch (7. Mai 2011)

Der Händler meinte ja ich solls beobachten.
Mache ich auch, bin heute wieder eine schöne Runde durch den Wald gefahren.
Vor und nach einer etwas härteren Abfahrt schaue ich ob sich was verändert hat.
Bis jetzt hat sich nichts geändert.
Es ist übrigens nicht so dass ich einen zerbrechenden Rahmen bis zum Ende fahren will weil ich die Farben toll finde, meine erste Frage war schließlich was ihr dazu meint, ob es ein Riss ist oder nicht.
Sicher sagen kann das natürlich keiner über Bilder, aber ich habe ja Tipps, wie z.B. das abklopfen mit einer Münze bekommen.
Und dann wollte ich eben noch wissen ob und wie es möglich wäre noch einen 2010er Rahmen zu bekommen.
Dabei ist ja nichtmal gesagt dass Cube keine mehr hat, oder ob er übehaupt getauscht werden muss.
Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2011)

Mein GTC hat auch schon einen Rahmentausch hinter sich, ebenfalls ein SL in grau geworden. Lt. Händler hat Cube zu ihm gemeint, dass es den anderen nicht mehr gäbe. Und das Ganze wahr aber schon im Herbst vorigen Jahres. Also, ob da noch so ein Rahmen für dich da ist.....da sehe ich schwarz, ganz ehrlich.

Cube hat den Rahmen zwar getauscht, aber im Nachhinein zum Händler gemeint, dass es nur ein Riss im Lack gewesen wäre - nach einer Kontrolle im Werk. Aber das ist nur Hörensagen und kann ich nicht zu 100% bestätigen.


----------



## Maxsch (8. Mai 2011)

Das Reaction scheint mir ja wirklich anfällig zu sein.
Wie sahen deine "Risse" denn aus? Wie bei mir? Und wo waren sie?
Wenn man mal Obsessions letzten Eintrag liest und dann [email protected] Signatur merkt man wie nett ihr hier zueinander seid :-D
Gruß Max


----------



## Obsession (8. Mai 2011)

Bin nicht "nett" zu [email protected], habe aber dessen Signatur im anderen GTC-Thread gelesen und schien mir in diesem Falle sehr passend und hab sie mir "ausgeliehen".


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Mai 2011)

Obsession schrieb:


> PS: Ironie schreibt man mit "ie" und groß, wenn du schon Fremdwörter verwendest, solltest du das wissen...



Wollt nur sehen ob du auch richtig den Text liest. Haste ja gemacht- jetzt kannst du wieder zu den andere runter Spielen gehen.....


----------



## Obsession (8. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Wollt nur sehen ob du auch richtig den Text liest. Haste ja gemacht- jetzt kannst du wieder zu den andere runter Spielen gehen.....


 
Nö, keine Lust, dich in der Sandkiste zu besuchen und dir beim Sandkuchen bauen zu helfen. Schau mal, dass du wenigstens das alleine hin bekommst.


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Mai 2011)

Gut.


----------



## Maxsch (26. Juni 2011)

Sooo ich schreibe hier mal den aktuellen Stand rein.
Also bin jetzt noch etwa 2000Km mit dem Rahmen gefahren und gestern ist die Zahl der Risse von 2 auf 5 gestiegen, zwar alle recht klein und in dem Bereich aber morgen gehts zum Händler und der fordert einen neuen Rahmen an.
Hoffe auf den Reaction GTC Pro 2011, 2010er gibts eh nichtmehr und der "Pro" passt am besten, ich hoffe die von Cube tuen mir den gefallen.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## S.D. (27. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube, das Thema wurde zur Genüge durchgekaut.

Gruß


----------



## Steelthunder (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo!
Ich habe den 2010er und 2011er Pro in 20 Zoll leider nicht mehr bekommen :-( Musste den Race nehmen.Habe mein GTC am Samstag vom Händler abgeholt.
LG


----------



## Maxsch (11. Juli 2011)

Wie oft das scheinbar passiert, naja ich bekomme den GTC SL 2010.
Der gefällt mir ganz gut, wird diese Woche kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

